

The Depression: If Only Things Were That Good - murz
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/10/09/sunday-review/the-depression-if-only-things-were-that-good.html

======
pedalpete
I suspect this article only applies to those with hindsight.

During the Great Depression " the United States economy was quietly making
enormous strides during the 1930s. Television and nylon stockings were
invented. Refrigerators and washing machines turned into mass-market products.
Railroads became faster and roads smoother and wider."

But if you had asked people during the Great Depression about economic or
technological progress, I suspect most would say it was almost non-existent.

Today we have significant advances in robotics, energy
development/conservation, and medicine. These and other fields may be later
referred to in the same light as the authors examples in the great depression.

